# Weekly Competition 2020-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R F' R2 F' R F2 U' R' U'
*2. *U' F R' F U2 F U' F R2
*3. *U2 R U' R F' R' F R U2
*4. *R2 F' U R U' F2 R' F U2
*5. *R' F' U' R U' F2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *U F2 L' F2 R F D2 R F' D' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2
*2. *U L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' U R' B' F2 R' B2 U2 L U2
*3. *U2 R' L2 D' L2 F B U F' D' L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2
*4. *F' U' D F' B2 R' U' D2 L2 F' D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2
*5. *F D2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D' L F U B2 R F2 L U R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 Uw' L' R B F D F' L U' B U2 Fw' Uw Fw D Uw L B2 D2 U L' U F R2 B' F Uw F' R' D Rw2 U' F' L' R2
*2. *Fw2 D' Uw B R2 Fw2 Rw Uw Fw2 Uw B' L' B' F D2 L F' D2 Uw2 L' Uw' B' L R' B' Fw' U2 R Fw' D' L Rw2 R U Rw B Uw2 B' U' Rw2
*3. *B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 B R' U' Rw2 Uw L Rw2 B Fw' L' Rw2 R' B2 D U2 B' Fw' F Rw2 D Uw B' R' D Uw' Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw2 L' B Fw2 R Fw Rw' B'
*4. *R U L Uw F' R' U' F' R Uw Rw B Fw' Rw R F' U' B2 D' U2 Rw' D2 Uw2 F Rw' D2 F L2 Rw R' B' F2 D Uw' U' B2 Fw2 D2 B' Uw
*5. *R' D2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 D2 Fw F2 D2 L R2 F Rw Uw2 Rw' D U R' F' Rw' B' L2 Rw2 D2 B2 F L2 Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw' D2 U' L' R B2 D' B' Fw' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 Bw' L B' F' Uw Fw' Dw Uw' Fw Dw2 U2 Fw' Rw U2 Fw' D Dw Rw' R Fw' F2 L2 U' B Bw2 Fw2 D Lw' Bw' Uw2 Bw Uw' Bw Rw2 U' Bw' R D2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 D' Dw' Uw F2 Dw' L' Lw2 B Bw' D R Bw' R' Bw D Fw L2 Dw2
*2. *R2 F L2 Bw' D' Lw2 B L' Dw U Bw2 Fw Lw' B Bw' F' Dw2 L' Lw B R2 F2 D Lw Fw' Uw' Lw D Dw B U B2 Lw Bw2 D2 B' Bw' Lw' Fw Uw2 L2 Fw2 F2 D Rw Uw' U Bw2 D2 Rw' U' B2 Dw2 Rw' F' L2 Dw2 F2 U2 R2
*3. *L2 Lw' Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 R U2 B' Lw' B Uw Bw F' L' Lw2 Rw' R D Bw L2 Lw D' Lw2 F2 L Dw2 Lw R Fw' L' Rw U' Fw D' Rw D' Uw F' Dw' Uw' Bw Lw D B' Fw U' Lw2 Fw Dw' R' Dw' Bw2 Dw Uw L' B2 Bw Fw F'
*4. *Dw Uw' U Bw Lw2 Fw' Rw F' Dw' F Dw' F D U Rw2 F' Lw B L2 U L' Rw' Bw' Dw' B' R2 Fw2 R2 Dw' U Bw' Lw2 B' L Bw2 Dw Uw2 F' R' D Dw' Uw B Rw' Dw' U' B' F2 Rw B2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 F Uw Bw2 L' Rw2 Uw'
*5. *Bw' Lw2 Uw' U' L Lw R Fw Uw' U' Lw' B Fw2 L' Rw2 R' Uw Bw Fw L2 R D2 Uw Fw Dw Uw' Fw' F Uw' L2 Lw' D' Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw' R2 U' Fw' D2 R Bw Lw B Fw F Uw2 Lw' D' U Lw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' F' Dw2 B Lw' D' Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R' 2F' R2 U2 3R' 3U U2 2L2 2R' B 3F2 2F' 3U 2U U 2B' 2U2 2B' 2U2 U' B2 2F2 R' F 2L 2B L2 D2 2B2 2L 2B2 2F' 2U R' 3U R 3U 2B' U' L' F' L' B' 2B2 3F2 3U' 3R' 3F' D' 3U' L 2R R' 2U' 2R2 2U' 3F' 2L' 3R D L2 2L2 3R' 2B2 2F' U2 2R' R2 2F2 F
*2. *R' 2F R 2F' U L' F' U2 2B2 U2 3F 2U2 U2 B 2B' U2 L' B L2 F 2U' B' 2D 2U 2F' 3U' 2R2 2F 3R2 2U2 R D 3U B' 2U 2B F2 R2 D' 3U2 2B L2 U' L U2 B 2B2 U 3F 2U2 2R2 2F2 2U F R' 2B 2D B 2F R2 2F 2L2 2R D 3U2 B2 D2 U' L2 2F2
*3. *R' D 3U L' 2U' F D' 3R' 2F' 2U 2L F2 2D' B' 3U B2 L' 3U' 2R R' F' 3R2 2U2 3R 2F' D2 2L2 2B' 2L2 D2 2F F 3R 2R F2 R' 3F' 2F2 2L' 3R2 B' D2 2D' U2 L 2D' 2L2 3R 2B2 3R2 2D L' 3U 2L 3R2 F L' 3R 2D L B 2B 3F2 F' 2D' B R' 2U' 2B 2U
*4. *F2 3R 2R2 2D' 2U2 3R' U2 F2 L2 2L' R U' R 3F' 2R' D' 3U2 2L2 2B 2L' U2 F 2R' D2 2D 3U R 2F2 F' D 2R' 2D2 2L 3R2 R2 2U2 2L' F D 3U 2L 2B 2U' B' 2B2 3F 2L2 B2 2B 3F' 2D F' 3R 2R' 2D' 2R' R' 3U2 2U2 B2 3F2 2L' 3F L2 3R' 3U' 3R2 R2 F R2
*5. *2U 2F2 F2 L' 3R2 3F 2L 2R2 3F' 2R' 2F2 2R 2U2 2B 2U2 2L' R2 B R2 B 2B' R2 3U U' 2R2 R2 D' B 3U2 U2 F 2U' 2L' 2B 2U' U L2 D U' 2F2 3R' U' 2B2 3R' 2R2 R' 2D 2L2 2R 3F2 F2 U' 2R' B2 L' 2B 2F2 2L2 2R2 3F2 2L2 3U' R' 3U R' 2F2 D 3U R' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 3L' D2 F2 2D' 2F R2 D' 3U' L' R2 2D2 2L' F' 2D' U L2 D' 3D B' 2L 2F' L R2 3B2 2D' 3F' 2L' 2B' 3D 3U2 2B 3F2 3U' R 2F2 2L' 3L' 3U' 2B' 2F 3U2 3B' 3F' D2 U2 2R2 U L' 2R 3B2 2F' 2R D 2D' 3U' R B 3F2 F' D' 2U2 U2 L' 2R' 2B' 3B' L2 3R 3F' D2 2D' 3D2 3U' 3R 3D2 3L 3R' B 2D2 2L2 3L2 R' B2 F' R' 2B 3D2 3L 3F L2 D 3B 2D' U2 2R B2 2B 3B2 U2
*2. *2L 3R' 3U' B2 3D2 3R' 2F 3L2 3F' 3R2 2U B 3B2 3D2 B' 2U' 3R2 D2 U2 3L 3F2 2F2 2D2 2U2 2F' U' 2L' D 2B2 3F' 3U2 R' D 2B' F' 3L2 D' 2D' 3D' L' 2D 3D 2L 2U' 2B' 3U2 B2 2F2 R2 U 3R2 U' 3B2 D' U' B' 2B2 3F' 2F' L' 2L 3L 2D F' 3L2 3R' R' 2D2 B 2L 2F F2 3L2 3R2 3B2 D' R2 U' 2B2 2D2 2L 3L2 2U' F' 2U 2F2 3L R B F2 3U' R' D2 3U' 2U' B2 3F2 2F F' 3D
*3. *D2 2D 2R D2 2D 3D U 2R2 R' B' 2D' U' B2 3F2 2F' 3D' 2F D' 2R' 3F' R2 2F' 2L2 B 3D2 3R 3F U 2F2 3D2 3L 3F' U B' 2D2 L2 2R' 3F' 3U 2U2 2B 3B2 3F F2 D L 2L2 3U' 3L 2B F R' 3B2 2L U2 2F2 L2 2R' R2 2D' 2L 3L 3R R 2D' 3U L' 3U' L' 3L' 3R2 3U2 2U 3L 2F L2 3B' 3U2 2R2 2F2 2U' 3F L2 3R' 2U' L2 2B' D' 3B' 2D 3U' 2B2 3R2 3D2 L 2L' 2B' 2D' 2B' R
*4. *L' 2L 2R B2 L R2 2U' 3B2 3R' B F2 L2 F2 L' 3R2 D' 2R B' 3D2 U2 3B 2R' D 2D 3D' U2 R2 2B L 3L' R' 3D B' 3D R2 2D' 3D 2U2 U 3R' 2F U 2L D 2D' 2B' 2F 2L 2U2 2R' 3D2 U2 3L2 3U 3F' 3U' 2F2 2U' U' 3F F2 R D2 2L2 3R2 2R2 3D 3L' D2 3B2 3F' 3R' R2 2F 3R 2F2 D 2B' L 3L2 3D' U' 2B2 3R 2B F2 2U' 2F2 3L 3D2 2U F2 R' 3F' 2R 3B R 3D2 3U' 2F2
*5. *3R' D' 3L2 2R' F D2 2B' D2 2R 2D 2B F' 3U2 2U 2L' 3F 2U L 3R' D2 R 3D' 3L 3R' 3B2 3L2 2R' 2F 2D 3B2 2R' 2D' 3F2 2L2 3R 2U2 U 3L2 B2 2B2 2F F' 2L2 3B2 3R' D 3D' U2 L 3F' 3U' 2F2 2L' 2R 3B 3L2 U' 3F D2 2B2 2L2 3L' U' R 2D 3L' R 2B' 3F2 L2 3R' R 2B 2L R' 3D 3F F2 2R2 2B 3L R' 2D 2U2 L' 3B2 3R 3U2 3L2 2F2 F2 U R2 B 2R2 2D2 3U 2U 3B2 R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F U F2 R2 U' F U R' U2
*2. *F' R' F R2 F' R2 U2 F' R
*3. *F2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' D2 R2 L2 D2 B' L' R' F' U' L R2 F' D2 R F L' F' U D' Rw' Uw'
*2. *L F' U D2 B' F L' B2 L2 R' F2 B D' R' B2 R F' U F2 D2 F Rw' Uw2
*3. *R' F R' L B2 F2 L' D' L2 U' L' R2 F' D U2 L2 U R2 U2 R' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 L B' D' Uw2 F2 R D Uw' U B2 Rw B2 F2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F' R2 Fw' D' Fw' R2 Fw' F2 L' B2 F' L' U' Fw F Uw2 B' L Rw' Fw' L' B2
*2. *D' B U B L2 B2 Fw' F2 L Uw U' B2 D2 Rw' Fw Uw' U R' Uw Fw' U B Fw2 Uw2 F2 D' Fw' Uw2 B2 D U' B2 Fw' L2 D Uw' Fw' Uw' L U
*3. *Fw' U2 F Uw' F L2 B2 Fw U2 L' Rw' R2 Fw' U2 Fw' U' F Uw' U R2 D' R' Fw L Uw' L Uw' F D2 U' L' U' B2 U' R' D U F2 Uw2 B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 Dw2 R2 Bw L' D2 U2 Lw2 Bw D2 U' Fw' Lw D2 L2 Fw' L' D2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 L R Bw2 D2 Uw B2 Dw U R' Dw F2 Lw R2 Dw2 B2 Bw R2 Dw2 Uw2 B L Uw' L2 Rw U2 Fw Rw Fw' Lw D' U' Bw' F' Lw' D R' Bw2 F Dw2
*2. *Lw' R' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 R U L2 D2 B' U R B' Dw' Uw B' F Lw D Uw L Dw' Fw D' Bw D2 L' Dw U Bw2 D Uw Lw Dw Uw' U2 Bw Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 U' F' L2 U2 Bw' L' Uw' Rw' Bw2 Lw D' Rw2 R2 D Uw2 U' Rw Bw' Fw2 D
*3. *Rw B Bw' D Uw Rw' B' Bw2 L2 Rw' R' Dw L2 Dw2 B Lw U Bw Uw Lw2 Dw' U' Fw2 Lw D2 Bw F2 L' Fw2 L Bw2 Fw2 F' Uw' Bw' F2 L' Dw' L Lw R' Fw' R' F Lw' B' Rw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 U' Lw' Rw2 D2 Bw' Fw' D2 B Lw' B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U 3R D2 3F2 2R2 U' B2 3R U' L' F2 U B2 U 2F2 F2 2D 2L' 2R2 3U2 2L 3U' 3F' R' B' 2U' R2 2F 2L' 3F2 2L2 3F2 R F2 U 2B2 2D' 3R' B2 2B' 2F 3R' B2 2L' 3F2 F L 2L2 2F 2U 2B D' L' B2 F2 2L2 U2 F2 U' R' D2 3R2 F2 2D' 3U2 U' F 2U R 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 3B 3R' 2R2 3B' D' 2U' L2 2F 3L' 2D2 2B 3F2 F2 2D B2 3R 2U' 3F' D' 3D' 3L' 3U' 3B F D 2F' L2 2L' 3L' R B 2B' 3B F 2L B' 3D2 2L' D 2D' 2U2 2B2 3B' 2F' F' U2 B2 2F' D2 3U 2B' 2F2 F2 2D' 3D' U' 2B' 3B 2U' B2 3L2 3U 3R2 2R 3B' 3D2 2L B U2 2L' 2B 2L2 3B' U2 3R' F 3U2 U' 3B2 2D' 3U 3B2 U' 2R' 3F' 3D 3F' L' 2L2 3R' 2B 3U2 2B2 3R2 3B 3D 3U2 U 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' F' R' U2 R B' L F L' R' B D2 U F' B U2 R B2 D L' Uw'
*2. *R2 F B U2 B' U L F' D R2 F D F' L D' B' L2 U L' U' B2 Rw' Uw'
*3. *F' B' U2 R' B U2 B' R2 D2 B' U' L2 F B2 U' D' L2 U' R' L'
*4. *U2 F' L B' F' R B' L2 D L2 B2 F' R L2 B2 D' B D2 B2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*5. *D' L2 B D2 R D' F R' F2 B' L2 R F' L2 D R L' U2 B' R' F' Rw Uw
*6. *F' R2 U2 L' F D' B' L B2 U L' U' B' L2 B' U' F' B U2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *U D' B R' D2 U F R L' F L2 D2 F' B' U F' B' U2 R L' Fw' Uw
*8. *L' F2 L' D L' D' R F2 B' L R' F' U B R2 D' L D2 B' L B2 Rw' Uw2
*9. *D F' L2 B R2 F2 R U2 B' D U R' L D B2 R B2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*10. *R' D R2 D F2 B' D U' B R2 L D' F' L2 B' U L' D' F D B2 Rw' Uw
*11. *L F' D2 L' B' R' D R U B2 L2 D2 B' R L U' D' F B2 R L' Fw Uw
*12. *U' L2 F' L' R B2 D' B2 U2 D' F' R B D2 B2 F D' B' D' Fw' Uw2
*13. *B D L' R2 U' R B' L F' D' R2 F2 U D' R L2 D F R2 L2 B' Rw Uw2
*14. *F B2 R' F L F' L' U D2 L' D F2 L2 D' R2 F B' L D2 U L Fw' Uw2
*15. *B U' R2 D U2 B' R' U' L2 R' B' D R' L' B U2 D F2 B' Rw2 Uw
*16. *D B2 L2 U' F2 R' U F' R' U' D F' R L B R2 L F2 L U' Fw Uw2
*17. *L' B L2 U2 F2 L' D' L' R2 D' F' D R' L2 F U D L' R' D' L Fw' Uw
*18. *F D2 L2 U L U R2 B' U2 F R' B2 F D2 L2 F2 U F2 R D R2 Uw'
*19. *U L' D' B2 D R' U L U2 D R2 L2 B' R' D2 L' D' F U2 L' Fw' Uw'
*20. *B2 R B2 R2 F R2 L' U D R B D2 U B' D2 B2 L B2 L2 Fw' Uw
*21. *D' R2 L B F2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 U B' U2 B' R' U2 B2 L2 R D Rw' Uw
*22. *B U' D F' B D R L B L D R U D2 B2 R2 F' B2 R' Fw' Uw
*23. *L B' F U' R L2 B F' U2 L B' L' R' B2 U2 D' R2 U2 D Rw2 Uw
*24. *R2 L' U2 L B' U' D' B' U2 R U' R' D' L' F D U' R2 U' B Rw2 Uw
*25. *U' R B U2 R' L' B' F' U2 F B2 D2 F L' F L U D' L F Rw' Uw'
*26. *F' B' L' R2 U' L U' B2 R' F B R2 L U' R L2 U' R2 F2 D' Rw' Uw2
*27. *D U' B2 F L D2 U' R2 D2 F U B2 F R' L' F R2 B2 L' B Rw Uw'
*28. *B R' F L2 R' F2 D R' B' R2 L F2 R F' B' D' B' U2 B Rw2 Uw'
*29. *U' L U2 F' B2 R' U D2 B D2 F2 D2 U2 B' F' U' L B2 R2 B Rw' Uw2
*30. *R' U D' R U2 R' B' U' F2 B' D' R2 U' B2 R' U' D B2 F Rw2 Uw
*31. *L2 F D' F R' U' F L2 R D' L2 U B U' F U' F2 U L' Fw Uw2
*32. *U' R U' D F B2 U D R' L2 U2 D2 R2 D L' D2 U F D2 Fw Uw2
*33. *U' B2 D2 U R2 U R B L B' D' B2 L2 U' B' D R L2 U' B L Fw' Uw
*34. *L2 R' B' R' U L F2 U2 B D U' L F2 B' R2 D' R' B2 F' U L' Fw Uw'
*35. *D2 F U' L' B R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' B' R F D L2 F2 U2 D2 F' Rw' Uw2
*36. *U2 R D2 B' F' U D2 R D2 L R2 B2 R2 L D B D' U2 F2 B' R2 Fw' Uw
*37. *L B2 F U L2 B R2 L2 D' U' F2 B2 L R B' U2 D L' R' Fw Uw'
*38. *U' D2 F' U2 B D2 B R2 B' U' R B2 F D R' L2 D' B D2 L D2 Fw Uw
*39. *L F' L2 D F' R' F' U' R' F' R2 F B2 L2 F U' R D2 B Rw Uw2
*40. *R' U' R' L2 U L F B L R2 F' U' F' R U B' D' B L R2 Fw Uw2
*41. *L2 B' F' R' F2 U B2 U2 B F2 R2 D B2 F' L2 F L2 U F R Fw' Uw'
*42. *B R F B' R2 L2 B' L F' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F' U D' R' B U Fw' Uw2
*43. *B L' R2 U' R U' R D' U2 F D2 B2 L' F D' U' F L2 R2 B' D' Rw Uw2
*44. *B2 D L' U2 L2 F' L R' B2 U2 D R2 U D2 L' B R2 F B L2 B Rw' Uw'
*45. *F2 B' R' L2 F' R D L B D2 B D F2 L R D' L' D F' D' Rw' Uw2
*46. *U2 D' R2 D2 R F2 U2 L' B' L' F2 U' B2 R D U' L2 F2 R Fw' Uw2
*47. *L U' F' L' R F2 B' L2 R2 F D2 U2 F U' B U R D B' Rw' Uw'
*48. *U2 B' D B' L' B' L' B' U2 B' R' B L U' D2 B' D' F' B' D' U2 Rw Uw2
*49. *F D' L' B2 F R' B D R B D' U F' L2 D2 L F' B' R Fw Uw2
*50. *F2 D2 U2 F' B' D F2 B' L F R D B L D F R' U' D Fw' Uw'
*51. *B D2 F' U' R' B F R2 D2 R' D2 R2 F' B' U' L D L U' Rw2 Uw'
*52. *D' U R2 L D U R' B U R2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' R F D F2 D' F Rw Uw'
*53. *R' U2 B2 U2 L2 R' B' R' B U' D' L' U' D2 B2 D' R' U F2 Rw' Uw
*54. *L' F' L2 R' B' U2 R L2 D' U B2 U2 R F' R2 D2 U L' R' Fw' Uw
*55. *R' F' U2 B' R' F' D2 U B D2 B2 D' L R' D' U R2 F2 L' U Rw2 Uw'
*56. *L D U' B L2 D' B R2 U' L' F' U2 F' U2 F U L2 R2 D R2 D' Rw' Uw2
*57. *L F U L2 D2 U' R2 U' R' U F R2 U2 D F2 R U' B2 U Rw'
*58. *L' B2 D F' B' L2 F B' U2 L U' B' R F2 L' U R' B' L2 Fw' Uw'
*59. *R U B2 R' L' F' R' B2 F' L2 R2 D F' B2 U' F2 U' R' F2 B' Rw' Uw
*60. *R2 L' U' R D2 R D' F U2 L2 D L U B2 R2 D' R' D2 B2 U' Rw' Uw2
*61. *U L' F2 L' R B' L2 B2 F L R' B R2 F' D2 F D U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*62. *U2 L' B2 L' R' B2 F R2 B F U' B2 R' F' D' L' D F' U' Rw2 Uw
*63. *B' U B U2 B' D L' R2 U' L2 B R2 L F D U R D L2 U' Fw Uw
*64. *U2 F L D' L' U2 F2 D' B' U2 F2 B2 R2 U F2 R' F' R B R2 D Rw Uw2
*65. *R U2 L R' U2 B2 R' L2 U B2 R2 F2 D U' R' L' U L' D2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*66. *U L2 R U F2 D' B' U' D2 R B2 R2 U2 D' F U2 R2 L D' R2 L' Fw Uw
*67. *L' F D2 R2 B R' L2 F' U' D2 R' B' L R' B' L' U F D2 Fw
*68. *L' D' B R2 D' R U' R2 L2 D2 U' F R' L F B2 L D' L R' Fw Uw'
*69. *U2 F D B2 F2 D F2 R' U F L2 F D2 R L B U2 F D' Rw Uw2
*70. *D2 U' F' R L' D2 F R2 F D' F D' F2 B2 D2 F D2 R' B2 D L Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F R2 U' L B' R' D' B2 R U2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 B
*2. *B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 U2 F' L R' D2 U R' B' U' F D'
*3. *D L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U B' L B U' B' R' F' L B U
*4. *F2 L2 F2 D U F2 R2 D F2 R2 D L B D R B' F2 D' B2 U' F
*5. *R2 D' F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F R B' D' U2 F2 L U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L' R2 D' R' F' D2 R2 D R' F'
*2. *L2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 F' U B F2 R B U2 B2 L U'
*3. *B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 F R2 B2 U B L' F2 D'
*4. *R' L D' B L' U2 L2 D' R' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' R2
*5. *L2 U2 F R' L F2 B2 U B U F2 L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R F B2 R2 L' F' U L2 F' R' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 R' D2
*2. *L2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B' R' F U2 F2 R2 D' L' D L'
*3. *L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' D F2 D2 L R B U B2 D2
*4. *D2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' F L2 B' D' F U2 R' U2 B'
*5. *U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R B' U L2 D2 L2 F' U L2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F' D' R U2 B2 R U2 F B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 L2 R D U2 F' L2 R U2 L2 F R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F' L2 U R2 D' R D F R' B' L2 U2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U R2 U'
*3. *L2 B' R2 U2 D F2 D' L D B' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F D2
*4. *R D2 Uw B2 F' D2 L' B D F' Rw R' Fw' Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw D2 Fw F' Uw' Fw U' Rw' D' U' L2 Uw B F' Uw' L2 B Fw L' F' D2 Uw2 L B

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' F' R2 F' U R2 F U'
*3. *R2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L' D' L U' R' B2 D' F' L' D'
*4. *Rw Uw2 B2 L2 D Uw2 B2 D2 U2 L R D' L2 R2 Fw F' Rw2 R' Fw F2 Uw' Rw' Fw' U2 F' L2 Rw2 F U2 L2 R' Uw Rw2 Uw F R' Fw2 F2 D2 F
*5. *Rw2 U' L F' Dw2 F Uw2 Fw Rw2 R Dw B' Fw2 F2 Rw D2 Uw' Lw2 Dw Rw2 Uw' Bw L R Bw Rw Bw' R2 U' F2 L F U R2 Bw Fw2 Uw2 Bw Fw' D2 R Dw U' L2 Rw2 Dw' B Lw' R Dw R2 Bw' D' Fw' R2 B' Dw2 Lw R2 B2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R2 F' U R' U' R2
*3. *U F' B' D F R2 L D R2 F U L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2
*4. *F D2 L Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' F2 D2 L F2 L R2 D B2 R D2 Fw' R2 B2 L' Rw2 R' D' L U' B2 L2 Rw' R Fw2 D' Uw2 U Fw F2 L2 Rw' R U'
*5. *U' Rw2 Uw U Fw' U' Fw' F D2 Rw Dw2 Bw' U' Rw2 Bw Lw2 R2 Dw Uw' U' B' Rw' Fw R Fw2 Lw2 R Uw2 Lw U' Lw Rw' U2 F' L' R' Fw2 Uw2 F' D Dw2 Uw' U2 B2 Dw Lw Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 D U2 F' Uw2 Lw' Bw' L2 R2 B' Bw2 U'
*6. *R' 3U' 2B L2 3R2 2F 2L 3R F 3U2 U2 F U' B 2B F 3R R' B 3R' D2 U' 3R2 2R2 U' 2L 2R F' 3R2 2F' R' 2D 2U2 B' 2U R D 2U' 2F' 2D 2F2 3U' 2U 2L' B 2B 3F 2F2 2D' 2L' 3F2 2R 2D B' 3U 2F2 3U 3R' U 3F' 3U 3F2 3U' 3F' 2D' 3U 2R 2F' U2 3F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' U R' U R2 U2 F' R' F2 U2
*3. *F' D F R F2 U L2 U' L' B U' F2 U2 D R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D
*4. *D2 Rw Fw2 Uw Fw2 D2 Fw' F2 U' F D' F2 D' B2 Uw R' U' Rw' Fw2 D2 B' R Fw Rw D' Uw R2 D Uw' L Rw Fw L2 Fw2 D Rw' Fw2 U2 L R'
*5. *L2 Fw L2 F Rw' D F2 D2 Fw Rw D' Dw' Uw' Rw R D' U2 L2 B' L U' L' R Bw2 Dw' L' R' Uw U' L2 U2 Bw R' Dw2 Bw' R2 Uw' R2 B F D Dw2 Lw U R Dw2 L' B2 L Uw' F Rw2 Dw U' Bw' Dw' Fw2 Lw' Rw Fw
*6. *R B2 3F D B' 3F U 3R' D2 3U U' 2F' D2 B' 3F2 3R2 2U B' 2F2 F 2D U2 3R' U2 3F2 2R' D U2 2L2 3R2 2R 2F' L2 B 3R 2U B2 2B' 3U L' 2L' R' 2B U' 3F' 2L D U 3R2 B2 2B' 2U2 2F' L U' 2R B' 3F' F2 2D2 R' B' D' 3R2 3F2 3R R' B2 2D B2
*7. *2U' 2L2 D 3D 2U' 2B 2D 2B 3F2 L' 2L 3R2 2R2 2U2 B' 3U' 2B2 3F F' 2L' B 2B L2 3L2 2R 2F' F2 D' 3D 3R2 3D2 2F2 2D 3B2 3U2 3L 2R2 2F' D' 3U 3R2 3D L' R' 3F2 3R2 R2 3B U2 L 3R' 3F 2D' U2 3B2 R' 3D L 3F 2U' F' 2D2 3R 2D 2U' B 3L2 2R 2B2 3F' 3U2 3L' 3B 2D2 3F2 2F 2R2 R' D2 2B 3D L 3R' R2 3U 3L' F2 U' B' L' R2 2U' 2R U2 3F 3L' 2D 3D' 3B 3F

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR6+ DL4- UL5- U0+ R2- D3- L4- ALL2- y2 U4+ R0+ D5- L0+ ALL1- DR DL UL 
*2. *UR2+ DR4+ DL1- UL6+ U1- R1+ D5- L2+ ALL4- y2 U6+ R4- D3+ L3+ ALL3- UR DL 
*3. *UR2- DR1- DL0+ UL2+ U2- R6+ D5- L2- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R0+ D5- L5+ ALL5- DR DL 
*4. *UR1- DR4- DL0+ UL2+ U2- R3+ D2- L6+ ALL2- y2 U1+ R3+ D3+ L6+ ALL1+ UR DL 
*5. *UR2- DR3- DL2+ UL4- U3+ R1- D4- L2+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R1- D1- L3- ALL3+ UR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U R L' U' L' U' L' l b u'
*2. *B' U' B' R' U L B' R' l u'
*3. *U B' U L' U B' U' B' U l'
*4. *L' U' R' U B U' L' R l u
*5. *U' R L' U B' R B' U' r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (-5, 4)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) /
*3. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) /
*4. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 4) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R U L' U L U L U B L U
*2. *B R B U L U B L R B L
*3. *U L R B L U' R' L U' B' U'
*4. *L R B U' B L' R B L' B' L
*5. *U L R' L R U R' U R L' R

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R' F U2 F2 U' F U R'
*3. *D2 F D2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F R U' F R B2 U'
*4. *Fw R2 Uw2 Fw F2 U B' U' L2 B L F2 R' Uw2 R Uw2 U2 B2 F' R' D2 B2 Fw' Rw F2 D Uw2 Fw2 Rw D Rw' Fw D2 Rw' B F' Uw' Rw' B Uw2
*5. *F2 Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw Rw Dw L' U' Lw Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw Uw' Lw D' Bw' Fw F' Rw' Dw' L R' Bw2 L' Rw Bw D2 Dw2 B F2 Uw' U' R2 Uw' B L' R2 Dw Fw2 F R2 B2 D Uw Bw2 L' Rw D2 Rw' D F Uw2 F L U Fw' F2 Rw
*OH. *D F L F' L2 D' R2 B L U2 L' B2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L D2
*Clock. *UR3- DR5+ DL5- UL5+ U0+ R1+ D6+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R1- D2+ L6+ ALL2- UR 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' L B' L' B L' B b
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)
*Skewb. *L R L B' U' R' B U R B R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b B b B' f l' b f' F' R' B' L' F' L' F' L'
*2. *R F' L b' B' f l' b f' B L B L' F' R F' R' F R'
*3. *L b' B' f F L R' r' b' l' L B R B R' F L' B' L
*4. *r b' r b' l' L l' L' B L R F L' R' B' F
*5. *B R b l' L' b' l r' b L' B F L R' F' L' B R' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw L' Rw' B' Lw' R' Lw' U' Rw' R' B Rw' Uw Rw Lw' Bw' Rw Bw Uw Lw u l' r' b'
*2. *Lw' Uw' R' Bw' Uw' U Rw' Bw L' R B Rw' Lw' Uw Lw' Rw' Bw Lw' Bw'
*3. *U Rw' Lw B' Uw Bw' U' L' Uw R Rw' Lw Bw' Lw Rw Bw' u l r b
*4. *Lw' U B Uw L' B' Uw L B Bw Rw' Bw' Lw' Uw Bw' Rw' l r'
*5. *Uw Lw' U' Lw Uw B Rw U' Lw B Uw' Bw Rw Lw Rw Bw' Lw' Bw Uw Rw u' r

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 L U L U2 R3 D L D L2 U2 R3 D L D L2 D R U L U2 R2 D2 R D L3 U3 R D2 R2 D L2 U R U L D L U R U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 R D R U2 L2 D R U R2 D2 L U L D R D L U R U2 R D3 L U R U L2 D L U R U L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L2 U R U L2 D R D2 R2 U L U L U L D2 R U R2 D L2 D R U3 R D L2 D2 L U2 R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U2 R3 U L2 D2 L U2 R D R2 D L2 U L D R U R D2 L U2 L D R U R D2 R U2 L D R U2 L D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L D R U R D L D R U3 L D L D L U2 R D3 L U R D R U L2 U R2 D R U L D L2 U R2 D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 L2 U2 F L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 B R' F' L' U F' U' B2 U' B' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R B2 R D F U2 B' U' L2 R2 U2 L R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B' U2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R D U2 B' F' U L' U' F2 L' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 R D U' R' B' F R2 D' L2 F R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F2 U F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B' U2 L U' B D' L2 F2 D' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R B D U B L D L B' U'
*2. *F B2 D R U F D2 L U' L2 F D2 B R2 F D2 F D2 F L2
*3. *B' L' F' R' B' U2 D' B R U R2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 R' B2 R' F2
*4. *D L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D R F2 U' B R' F L U2 F2
*5. *L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 L' D2 F' D2 L R2 B' D' R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UL UB UL UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UB UL UF LB UL RF UF UR UL UF UB RF UR UB LB UL UB UL UF RF RB UR RB LF UF UL UB UR UB RF UF UR LF UF LF DF DR RF DB DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UF+2 UR UF-2 LB+2 DL LB-2 UL+ RB+ UB+2 UL- RB+ DL DF+2
*2. *UF UR UL UB UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UB UR LB UL UB UL RF UR RF UR UF UR UF UB UL LB RF UF RB UR RF UF RB LF UL UF UB UR UF UL UB UL RB UB DB LB RB DB DF RF DL DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+ RB UR+2 DL+ DF RF+2 UF+ RF-2 DL+2 DB+2
*3. *UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UL UF UR LB RF UF UR UL UB RF UR UF UR UL UF RF UR RB UB UR UF LB RB LF UF UL LB UB RF UR RB DB LB UL UF RF DF DL DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 DF- DL+ DF+ UF+ RF UF DL- DR+2
*4. *UR UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UB UL LB UB UR UL UF RF UF UR RF UR UB UL LB RB UR RB LF UF UR UL LB UB UR RB LF UL UF RF LF DL LB DB DL LB DF LF UL UF UB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB LB+ UL UF-2 DB
*5. *UR UL UB UL UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UB UR UF RF UF UL UB UR UF LB UB UL UB UR UL UB RB LF UF UR UB RB LF UF UL UF UR RB LF DL DB LB UL UF RF DL DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UB+ LB UB+2 RF+ DF RF- DL+2 LF+ DL+ DR- RB+


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 10, 2020)

Congrats @MatsBergsten for getting to 20.000 solves


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 10, 2020)

ichcubegerne said:


> Congrats @MatsBergsten for getting to 20.000 solves


Thanks . I tried to get both 6BLD and then 7BLD to be the 20000:th success but failed.
But you are only 3600 after me, I wonder how long it takes for you.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 10, 2020)

I also wonder that, haha. But because of corona I have plenty of hometime to use


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 10, 2020)

ichcubegerne said:


> Congrats @MatsBergsten for getting to 20.000 solves


I am only at 9200 solves. Still have a long way to go and catch up upto 20k solves.

Competing in 6BLD and 7BLD every week is hard. Need to get into the habit of doing those attempts even if the DNF rates are high.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 15, 2020)

There is a competitor in this week's competition that has posted impossible times in nearly every event they "competed" in....
Is is this going to be.... checked at all?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> There is a competitor in this week's competition that has posted impossible times in nearly every event they "competed" in....
> Is is this going to be.... checked at all?


I regularly check the results. If you ever see any results that you believe I might have missed, please PM me directly, rather than posting, and I will investigate. Posting has the unfortunate effect of calling attention to people who enter results like this, which unfortunately encourages them, so it is better to quietly PM me instead. Thanks for letting me know; the results have been removed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2020)

Results for week 46: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and Dream Cubing!

*2x2x2*(105)
1.  1.03 Mat XD
2.  1.36 Charles Jerome
3.  1.72 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.93 asacuber
5.  2.01 Legomanz
6.  2.17 Rubadcar
7.  2.33 Luke Garrett
8.  2.52 NathanaelCubes
9.  2.54 Dylab is nub
10.  2.60 Christopher Fandrich
11.  2.74 KardTrickKid_YT
12.  2.78 BraydenTheCuber
13.  2.88 Niclas Mach
14.  3.02 riz3ndrr
15.  3.04 wuque man
16.  3.05 tJardigradHe
17.  3.07 mihnea3000
18.  3.12 DNF_Cuber
19.  3.13 Logan2017DAYR01
20.  3.20 jihu1011
21.  3.24 DGCubes
22.  3.30 ichcubegerne
23.  3.31 Sub1Hour
24.  3.34 MCuber
25.  3.35 Heewon Seo
25.  3.35 Micah Morrison
27.  3.40 Liam Wadek
28.  3.44 Brendyn Dunagan
29.  3.46 BMcCl1
30.  3.47 Dream Cubing
31.  3.53 BradenTheMagician
32.  3.56 Dylan Swarts
33.  3.62 VIBE_ZT
34.  3.83 oliver sitja sichel
35.  3.86 Antto Pitkänen
35.  3.86 Fred Lang
37.  3.92 vishwasankarcubing
37.  3.92 BLCuber8
39.  3.94 sigalig
40.  4.04 João Vinicius
41.  4.05 fun at the joy
41.  4.05 VJW
43.  4.06 Ianwubby
44.  4.15 wearephamily1719
45.  4.17 f96
45.  4.17 abhijat
47.  4.23 Isaac Latta
48.  4.35 MattP98
49.  4.42 Turbo TPS
50.  4.53 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  4.69 [email protected]
52.  4.83 BenChristman1
52.  4.83 50ph14
54.  4.99 oliverpallo
55.  5.09 Boris McCoy
55.  5.09 jackolas456
57.  5.18 Raymos Castillo
58.  5.31 Moreno van Rooijen
58.  5.31 d2polld
60.  5.49 Pfannkuchener
61.  5.65 NintendoCuber
62.  5.71 TheSlykrCubr
63.  5.73 cheaj99
63.  5.73 loffy
65.  5.78 lumes2121
66.  5.99 anna4f
67.  6.08 Alea
68.  6.12 Lewis
69.  6.16 PingPongCuber
70.  6.17 YaleZ1023
71.  6.22 breadears
72.  6.24 FLS99
73.  6.27 Paarth Sharma
74.  6.42 qwr
75.  6.61 Sitina
76.  6.65 joshsailscga
77.  6.68 LittleLumos
78.  6.70 Skewb_Cube
79.  6.95 nevinscph
80.  7.14 Salvatore765431
81.  7.21 Mike Hughey
82.  7.45 OllieWolf11
83.  7.53 UnknownCanvas
84.  7.60 One Wheel
85.  7.75 MarkA64
86.  7.77 Hunter Eric Deardurff
87.  7.96 Jrg
88.  8.56 freshcuber.de
89.  8.62 ryan_soh
90.  8.74 Rubika-37-021204
91.  8.77 ARMANDO CUBOS 426
92.  8.84 HippieCuber
93.  8.97 rdurette10
94.  9.36 KyleTheCuber
95.  10.09 sporteisvogel
96.  10.10 Moosekacha
97.  10.15 Jacck
98.  10.21 thomas.sch
99.  10.22 Jorjais
100.  14.12 MatsBergsten
101.  15.41 Curtis
102.  22.70 PCCuber
103.  25.38 StuntPlayZYT
104.  32.19 beansalad
105.  DNF Caleb Rogers


*3x3x3*(138)
1.  6.91 Luke Garrett
2.  7.20 wuque man
3.  7.70 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  8.02 riz3ndrr
5.  8.13 OriginalUsername
6.  8.15 jason3141
7.  8.47 Christopher Fandrich
8.  8.60 Micah Morrison
9.  8.61 Charles Jerome
10.  8.62 Heewon Seo
11.  8.84 BradyCubes08
12.  8.94 Dream Cubing
13.  8.96 KardTrickKid_YT
14.  9.15 Pranav Gadge
15.  9.17 Stubbi
16.  9.26 thecubingwizard
17.  9.29 Rubadcar
18.  9.31 Isaac Latta
19.  9.53 ichcubegerne
20.  9.64 f96
20.  9.64 vishwasankarcubing
22.  9.71 tc kruber
23.  9.73 Turbo TPS
24.  9.77 G2013
25.  9.95 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  9.96 BradenTheMagician
27.  10.15 fun at the joy
28.  10.23 Liam Wadek
29.  10.24 jihu1011
30.  10.26 BMcCl1
31.  10.47 BraydenTheCuber
31.  10.47 Dylab is nub
33.  10.63 typeman5
34.  10.64 DGCubes
35.  10.67 NathanaelCubes
36.  10.79 2017LAMB06
37.  10.84 abhijat
37.  10.84 Niclas Mach
39.  10.87 Boris McCoy
40.  10.98 sigalig
41.  10.99 MCuber
42.  11.02 turtwig
43.  11.04 Logan2017DAYR01
44.  11.05 FaLoL
45.  11.12 MegaminxMan
46.  11.14 wearephamily1719
47.  11.26 FishyIshy
48.  11.32 oliver sitja sichel
49.  11.44 20luky3
50.  11.45 Fred Lang
51.  11.47 lumes2121
52.  11.57 BLCuber8
53.  11.62 Sub1Hour
54.  11.84 João Vinicius
55.  11.85 d2polld
56.  11.89 joshsailscga
57.  11.96 Dylan Swarts
58.  12.18 cheaj99
59.  12.32 MattP98
60.  12.37 nico_german_cuber
61.  12.56 abunickabhi
62.  12.58 Raymos Castillo
63.  12.85 Keroma12
63.  12.85 VJW
65.  12.93 l0lIb0y
66.  13.09 jaysammey777
67.  13.10 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  13.16 nevinscph
69.  13.23 Ianwubby
70.  13.27 trangium
71.  13.29 Brady
72.  13.78 Pfannkuchener
73.  13.93 Antto Pitkänen
74.  14.18 jake.levine
74.  14.18 Salvatore765431
76.  14.20 breadears
77.  14.30 Rollercoasterben
78.  14.37 Skewb_Cube
79.  14.59 xyzzy
80.  14.99 Alea
81.  15.04 loffy
82.  15.15 VIBE_ZT
83.  15.27 thatkid
84.  15.29 DNF_Cuber
85.  15.74 turcas
86.  15.81 jackolas456
87.  15.93 FLS99
88.  15.95 Hunter Eric Deardurff
89.  16.00 50ph14
90.  16.09 NintendoCuber
91.  16.19 BenChristman1
92.  16.33 PingPongCuber
93.  16.45 MarkA64
94.  16.62 ElephantCuber
95.  16.96 TheSlykrCubr
96.  17.09 [email protected]
97.  17.15 bennettstouder
98.  17.39 LittleLumos
99.  17.67 rdurette10
100.  17.72 riovqn
101.  18.23 Petri Krzywacki
102.  18.44 YaleZ1023
103.  18.59 SpeedCuberSUB30
104.  19.05 MattHallTV
105.  20.03 kilwap147
106.  20.12 HippieCuber
107.  20.22 Mike Hughey
108.  20.72 Jrg
109.  20.77 UnknownCanvas
110.  20.83 anna4f
111.  21.93 Lewis
112.  21.97 filmip
113.  22.67 Mat XD
114.  22.70 ryan_soh
115.  23.31 swburk
116.  23.77 TheEpicCuber
117.  23.95 revaldoah
118.  24.25 One Wheel
119.  24.88 sporteisvogel
120.  25.63 OllieWolf11
121.  26.04 freshcuber.de
122.  26.72 Rubika-37-021204
123.  27.23 KyleTheCuber
124.  27.59 Moosekacha
125.  27.67 Jorjais
126.  28.59 PCCuber
127.  28.62 J perm
128.  29.13 Jacck
129.  30.62 Caleb Rogers
130.  31.88 UncoolCuber
131.  32.12 anderson_1231
132.  32.26 thomas.sch
133.  32.91 MatsBergsten
134.  35.78 calotret
135.  42.41 benthecuber
136.  43.78 StuntPlayZYT
137.  50.02 beansalad
138.  1:00.42 Curtis


*4x4x4*(83)
1.  29.36 Micah Morrison
2.  31.18 Stubbi
3.  31.54 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  31.73 Heewon Seo
5.  33.17 tJardigradHe
6.  34.66 Dream Cubing
7.  34.80 wuque man
8.  35.39 ichcubegerne
9.  36.48 FaLoL
10.  38.72 abhijat
10.  38.72 fun at the joy
12.  38.87 sigalig
13.  38.90 Charles Jerome
14.  39.26 Rubadcar
15.  39.37 Niclas Mach
16.  39.58 jihu1011
17.  40.16 vishwasankarcubing
18.  40.41 f96
19.  41.24 tc kruber
20.  42.77 DGCubes
21.  45.12 Raymos Castillo
22.  45.48 Isaac Latta
23.  46.02 Liam Wadek
24.  46.06 wearephamily1719
25.  46.33 jake.levine
26.  46.77 Christopher Fandrich
27.  47.08 Fred Lang
28.  47.14 Boris McCoy
29.  47.26 xyzzy
30.  47.27 MattP98
31.  48.01 João Vinicius
32.  48.15 joshsailscga
33.  48.40 Turbo TPS
34.  48.49 NathanaelCubes
35.  48.56 Dylan Swarts
36.  49.29 Sub1Hour
37.  49.49 BMcCl1
38.  49.89 nevinscph
39.  50.05 Antto Pitkänen
40.  50.76 BLCuber8
41.  51.25 Ianwubby
42.  53.08 BraydenTheCuber
43.  53.57 Brendyn Dunagan
44.  54.38 breadears
45.  54.75 VIBE_ZT
46.  56.12 VJW
47.  56.80 thatkid
48.  57.01 nico_german_cuber
49.  58.11 Pfannkuchener
50.  58.16 typeman5
51.  1:01.65 loffy
52.  1:01.86 d2polld
53.  1:02.55 Alea
54.  1:03.05 UnknownCanvas
55.  1:03.20 turcas
56.  1:03.80 speedcube.insta
57.  1:05.90 Hunter Eric Deardurff
58.  1:07.19 FLS99
59.  1:07.97 LittleLumos
60.  1:11.02 rdurette10
61.  1:12.56 Petri Krzywacki
62.  1:14.84 BenChristman1
63.  1:16.32 revaldoah
64.  1:16.63 kilwap147
65.  1:21.34 Skewb_Cube
66.  1:23.24 Lewis
67.  1:23.56 Paarth Sharma
68.  1:24.27 Jrg
69.  1:24.60 Mike Hughey
70.  1:25.31 One Wheel
71.  1:31.37 freshcuber.de
72.  1:34.06 Rubika-37-021204
73.  1:38.99 HippieCuber
74.  1:42.62 sporteisvogel
75.  1:45.32 Jacck
76.  1:46.25 thomas.sch
77.  1:51.17 MarkA64
78.  1:53.81 Jorjais
79.  1:56.80 MattHallTV
80.  1:57.40 beansalad
81.  2:19.41 MatsBergsten
82.  2:30.70 YaleZ1023
83.  DNF bennettstouder


*5x5x5*(56)
1.  55.86 Stubbi
2.  59.17 tJardigradHe
3.  59.24 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:01.37 Dream Cubing
5.  1:02.76 Heewon Seo
6.  1:03.10 Micah Morrison
7.  1:05.87 FaLoL
8.  1:05.99 riz3ndrr
9.  1:07.29 ichcubegerne
10.  1:09.87 vishwasankarcubing
11.  1:14.59 jihu1011
12.  1:18.15 Charles Jerome
13.  1:19.57 xyzzy
14.  1:19.71 abhijat
15.  1:22.90 jake.levine
16.  1:23.17 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:23.67 João Vinicius
18.  1:26.84 nevinscph
19.  1:27.33 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  1:27.62 VJW
21.  1:29.55 Fred Lang
22.  1:31.61 Sub1Hour
23.  1:32.26 Isaac Latta
24.  1:34.40 Pfannkuchener
25.  1:34.66 f96
26.  1:36.10 joshsailscga
27.  1:37.97 BMcCl1
28.  1:38.36 MattP98
29.  1:38.77 Dylan Swarts
30.  1:40.52 Alea
31.  1:40.60 breadears
32.  1:42.44 BraydenTheCuber
33.  1:46.61 Liam Wadek
34.  1:49.25 Hunter Eric Deardurff
35.  1:50.72 VIBE_ZT
36.  1:51.32 Boris McCoy
37.  1:52.09 oliver sitja sichel
38.  1:56.45 nico_german_cuber
39.  1:58.99 thatkid
40.  2:01.05 UnknownCanvas
41.  2:06.35 l0lIb0y
42.  2:10.87 LittleLumos
43.  2:11.23 One Wheel
44.  2:11.24 FLS99
45.  2:18.79 BenChristman1
46.  2:24.23 rdurette10
47.  2:29.21 Jrg
48.  2:30.87 revaldoah
49.  2:35.66 Lewis
50.  2:44.98 Petri Krzywacki
51.  2:45.64 sporteisvogel
52.  2:47.22 Rubika-37-021204
53.  2:52.83 Jacck
54.  3:12.98 freshcuber.de
55.  3:58.28 MatsBergsten
56.  DNF DNF_Cuber


*6x6x6*(37)
1.  1:47.92 Dream Cubing
2.  1:56.27 FaLoL
3.  1:56.72 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:05.68 riz3ndrr
5.  2:06.93 OriginalUsername
6.  2:07.97 Stubbi
7.  2:15.84 jihu1011
8.  2:18.14 Keroma12
9.  2:20.66 xyzzy
10.  2:28.98 jake.levine
11.  2:33.20 nevinscph
12.  2:54.53 MattP98
13.  2:55.40 Liam Wadek
14.  2:56.55 Sub1Hour
15.  3:03.01 VJW
16.  3:03.83 Fred Lang
17.  3:08.88 Raymos Castillo
18.  3:09.96 BraydenTheCuber
19.  3:10.16 Pfannkuchener
20.  3:48.52 turcas
21.  3:50.12 Isaac Latta
22.  3:54.90 Alea
23.  3:57.96 One Wheel
24.  4:02.81 breadears
25.  4:09.41 LittleLumos
26.  4:22.22 FLS99
27.  4:47.73 BenChristman1
28.  4:48.39 Rubika-37-021204
29.  4:55.29 Lewis
30.  5:07.20 Jrg
31.  5:09.82 Jacck
32.  5:17.65 thomas.sch
33.  5:24.21 rdurette10
34.  5:26.69 sporteisvogel
35.  6:21.84 freshcuber.de
36.  DNF UnknownCanvas
36.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:24.14 Dream Cubing
2.  2:58.66 ichcubegerne
3.  3:03.48 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:14.07 FaLoL
5.  3:19.55 Keroma12
6.  3:22.00 jihu1011
7.  3:28.05 nevinscph
8.  3:44.02 Hunter Eric Deardurff
9.  3:47.88 xyzzy
10.  4:29.55 Sub1Hour
11.  4:32.17 Fred Lang
12.  4:40.44 Dylan Swarts
13.  4:53.33 MattP98
14.  5:02.09 VJW
15.  5:14.91 Pfannkuchener
16.  5:26.00 Alea
17.  5:29.01 Liam Wadek
18.  6:31.10 LittleLumos
19.  6:38.48 FLS99
20.  6:53.07 Jrg
21.  7:35.06 Rubika-37-021204
22.  7:47.28 Jacck
23.  7:56.46 sporteisvogel
24.  8:06.60 thomas.sch
25.  8:36.19 Lewis


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(26)
1.  4.04 Charles Jerome
2.  8.18 OriginalUsername
3.  10.91 YaleZ1023


Spoiler



4.  11.53 Dream Cubing
5.  12.00 Christopher Fandrich
6.  14.19 ichcubegerne
7.  15.91 fun at the joy
8.  16.13 BraydenTheCuber
9.  18.15 MattP98
10.  21.42 Micah Morrison
11.  22.42 nevinscph
12.  24.06 Mike Hughey
13.  24.72 VIBE_ZT
14.  25.50 FLS99
15.  26.51 MatsBergsten
16.  30.77 BenChristman1
17.  32.28 joshsailscga
18.  32.44 LittleLumos
19.  33.65 filmip
20.  34.87 DNF_Cuber
21.  38.71 Jacck
22.  49.41 Liam Wadek
23.  1:15.65 thomas.sch
24.  1:19.79 PCCuber
25.  1:49.35 freshcuber.de
26.  DNF jackolas456


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(26)
1.  24.01 G2013
2.  28.50 abunickabhi
3.  36.01 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  47.41 Dylan Swarts
5.  57.97 MattP98
6.  59.02 revaldoah
7.  1:06.84 fun at the joy
8.  1:12.27 nevinscph
9.  1:24.32 MatsBergsten
10.  1:24.93 Micah Morrison
11.  1:24.99 joshsailscga
12.  1:47.44 thatkid
13.  1:50.08 LittleLumos
14.  2:22.34 filmip
15.  2:25.19 Raymos Castillo
16.  2:38.60 PingPongCuber
17.  2:56.46 Liam Wadek
18.  3:08.82 MattHallTV
19.  3:30.06 PCCuber
20.  3:34.25 Jacck
21.  3:48.96 anna4f
22.  5:08.96 BenChristman1
23.  7:32.75 freshcuber.de
24.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
24.  DNF FLS99
24.  DNF Mike Hughey


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(5)
1.  4:27.46 nevinscph
2.  7:02.05 LittleLumos
3.  7:07.16 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  7:42.61 fun at the joy
5.  DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  10:27.00 nevinscph
2.  18:52.01 Jacck
3.  20:21.10 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  26:34.45 LittleLumos


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  30/33 60:00 Keroma12
2.  5/5 13:45 fun at the joy
3.  2/3 11:13 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  3/5 36:06 Jacck
5.  1/2 5:43 joshsailscga
5.  1/2 5:19 FLS99


*3x3x3 one-handed*(79)
1.  11.79 Pranav Gadge
1.  11.79 riz3ndrr
3.  12.84 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  13.02 NathanaelCubes
5.  13.33 tJardigradHe
6.  13.80 Dream Cubing
7.  14.01 OriginalUsername
8.  14.49 Micah Morrison
9.  15.06 Charles Jerome
10.  15.28 ichcubegerne
11.  15.93 turtwig
12.  15.97 2017LAMB06
13.  16.14 BradenTheMagician
14.  16.17 thecubingwizard
15.  16.91 Niclas Mach
16.  16.99 Heewon Seo
17.  17.25 jihu1011
18.  17.34 BradyCubes08
19.  17.35 fun at the joy
20.  18.44 typeman5
21.  18.79 vishwasankarcubing
22.  19.11 G2013
23.  19.15 FaLoL
24.  19.32 abunickabhi
25.  19.41 MCuber
26.  19.95 Brendyn Dunagan
27.  20.54 f96
28.  20.72 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  20.87 oliver sitja sichel
30.  22.76 BraydenTheCuber
31.  22.84 abhijat
32.  22.93 Boris McCoy
33.  23.14 DGCubes
33.  23.14 Christopher Fandrich
35.  23.25 Utkarsh Ashar
36.  23.38 xyzzy
37.  24.46 Fred Lang
38.  24.47 Liam Wadek
39.  25.47 Dylan Swarts
40.  25.68 lumes2121
41.  27.08 d2polld
42.  27.29 joshsailscga
43.  27.35 MattP98
44.  27.63 BMcCl1
45.  27.82 VJW
46.  27.86 VIBE_ZT
47.  27.94 revaldoah
48.  28.11 PingPongCuber
49.  28.26 nico_german_cuber
50.  28.77 Sub1Hour
51.  29.54 thatkid
52.  30.23 turcas
53.  30.46 Raymos Castillo
54.  30.69 Alea
55.  31.45 Pfannkuchener
56.  31.56 nevinscph
57.  32.18 BLCuber8
58.  32.29 DNF_Cuber
59.  34.27 breadears
60.  34.63 freshcuber.de
61.  34.89 Isaac Latta
62.  36.88 BenChristman1
63.  36.97 cheaj99
64.  37.11 FLS99
65.  37.52 LittleLumos
66.  37.65 rdurette10
67.  38.49 [email protected]
68.  40.23 Mike Hughey
69.  40.52 TheSlykrCubr
70.  43.56 benthecuber
71.  45.70 Salvatore765431
72.  50.22 sporteisvogel
73.  53.10 Jacck
74.  1:09.11 Lewis
75.  1:09.43 YaleZ1023
76.  1:13.46 KyleTheCuber
77.  1:18.68 HippieCuber
78.  1:32.04 Rubika-37-021204
79.  3:57.41 beansalad


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  31.22 OriginalUsername
2.  18:50.03 beansalad
3.  DNF PingPongCuber

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  24.39 OllieWolf11
2.  31.45 fun at the joy
3.  47.51 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  52.92 abhijat
5.  1:23.00 FLS99
6.  1:36.87 Jacck
7.  1:47.80 Mike Hughey
8.  2:07.64 BenChristman1
9.  3:21.62 jackolas456
10.  DNF joshsailscga
10.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(5)
1.  23.67 (24, 23, 24) Sebastien
2.  24.00 (24, 23, 25) Mrauo
3.  25.33 (23, 24, 29) Cale S


Spoiler



4.  47.33 (41, 47, 54) ryan_soh
5.  DNF (29, 27, DNS) fun at the joy


*2-3-4 Relay*(42)
1.  42.88 Micah Morrison
2.  43.66 Stubbi
3.  48.55 jihu1011


Spoiler



4.  48.98 OriginalUsername
5.  50.60 Dream Cubing
6.  51.56 ichcubegerne
7.  52.19 fun at the joy
8.  52.85 Heewon Seo
9.  54.97 tc kruber
10.  57.09 vishwasankarcubing
11.  57.12 f96
12.  59.88 BraydenTheCuber
13.  59.92 abhijat
14.  1:00.73 Charles Jerome
15.  1:02.06 joshsailscga
16.  1:03.25 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:04.78 DGCubes
18.  1:05.36 BMcCl1
19.  1:05.92 Fred Lang
20.  1:11.25 Sub1Hour
21.  1:12.26 nevinscph
22.  1:13.64 João Vinicius
23.  1:20.46 Pfannkuchener
24.  1:23.66 Christopher Fandrich
25.  1:24.85 breadears
26.  1:25.29 VIBE_ZT
27.  1:29.36 oliver sitja sichel
28.  1:29.82 FLS99
29.  1:35.40 BenChristman1
30.  1:36.96 Utkarsh Ashar
31.  1:42.72 UnknownCanvas
32.  1:42.77 LittleLumos
33.  1:47.08 rdurette10
34.  1:49.97 Lewis
35.  1:56.85 TheSlykrCubr
36.  1:58.65 Jrg
37.  2:16.95 sporteisvogel
38.  2:37.49 Rubika-37-021204
39.  2:38.16 Jorjais
40.  2:48.53 HippieCuber
41.  2:52.61 Jacck
42.  3:13.07 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)
1.  1:35.11 Stubbi
2.  1:44.70 OriginalUsername
3.  1:49.18 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  1:50.03 Dream Cubing
5.  1:55.57 ichcubegerne
6.  2:03.10 jihu1011
7.  2:16.42 fun at the joy
8.  2:21.81 João Vinicius
9.  2:32.13 Fred Lang
10.  2:34.78 abhijat
11.  2:36.13 nevinscph
12.  2:41.26 f96
13.  2:46.97 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:50.73 BraydenTheCuber
15.  2:54.52 BMcCl1
16.  3:05.59 Pfannkuchener
17.  3:14.98 breadears
18.  3:31.53 LittleLumos
19.  3:43.20 FLS99
20.  3:53.23 BenChristman1
21.  4:34.87 Jrg
22.  4:48.65 Lewis
23.  5:26.81 Rubika-37-021204
24.  5:53.09 Jacck
25.  6:30.53 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:19.69 Dream Cubing
2.  3:45.88 Stubbi
3.  4:04.36 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:11.17 OriginalUsername
5.  4:18.23 jihu1011
6.  5:24.53 nevinscph
7.  6:13.50 Pfannkuchener
8.  6:21.48 BraydenTheCuber
9.  7:52.53 FLS99
10.  7:53.95 breadears
11.  8:34.15 LittleLumos
12.  8:39.99 Jrg
13.  9:27.42 BenChristman1
14.  9:34.25 Lewis
15.  9:59.84 Rubika-37-021204
16.  10:13.46 Jacck
17.  DNF sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  5:41.70 Dream Cubing
2.  6:56.25 OriginalUsername
3.  6:59.36 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:08.51 Stubbi
5.  7:40.93 jihu1011
6.  8:32.02 nevinscph
7.  10:50.09 Hunter Eric Deardurff
8.  11:19.28 BraydenTheCuber
9.  11:35.86 Pfannkuchener
10.  14:14.57 FLS99
11.  14:38.63 LittleLumos
12.  17:01.45 Lewis
13.  17:23.81 Jrg
14.  18:50.99 Rubika-37-021204
15.  20:19.74 BenChristman1
16.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Clock*(38)
1.  4.01 JChambers13
2.  4.32 Yunhooooo
3.  4.85 ElephantCuber


Spoiler



4.  5.63 jaysammey777
5.  6.56 Liam Wadek
6.  6.92 MattP98
7.  7.02 vishwasankarcubing
8.  7.37 50ph14
9.  7.50 BradenTheMagician
10.  8.77 fun at the joy
11.  8.82 Niclas Mach
12.  8.91 Charles Jerome
13.  9.00 Micah Morrison
14.  9.86 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  10.40 ichcubegerne
16.  10.41 OriginalUsername
17.  10.77 [email protected]
18.  11.32 Sub1Hour
19.  11.37 Hunter Eric Deardurff
20.  11.77 BraydenTheCuber
21.  12.04 revaldoah
22.  12.29 Fred Lang
23.  12.36 Isaac Latta
24.  12.90 PingPongCuber
25.  13.18 oliver sitja sichel
26.  13.30 BenChristman1
27.  13.45 abhijat
28.  14.91 FLS99
29.  16.30 Boris McCoy
30.  17.15 Mike Hughey
31.  18.12 freshcuber.de
32.  18.91 nevinscph
33.  19.07 Alea
34.  20.80 Jacck
35.  21.98 Lewis
36.  23.15 thomas.sch
37.  31.17 sporteisvogel
38.  36.95 typeman5


*Megaminx*(36)
1.  37.00 Heewon Seo
2.  52.67 f96
3.  57.25 MCuber


Spoiler



4.  58.60 OriginalUsername
5.  58.73 Dream Cubing
6.  59.23 Micah Morrison
7.  1:03.69 abhijat
8.  1:03.72 vishwasankarcubing
9.  1:04.73 wuque man
10.  1:08.40 Raymos Castillo
11.  1:09.21 Fred Lang
12.  1:10.74 ichcubegerne
13.  1:18.45 jihu1011
14.  1:18.56 Turbo TPS
15.  1:25.95 fun at the joy
16.  1:33.11 Sub1Hour
17.  1:35.06 50ph14
18.  1:38.26 Dylan Swarts
19.  1:40.60 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  1:40.74 Isaac Latta
21.  1:45.39 nevinscph
22.  1:48.85 BraydenTheCuber
23.  1:51.89 Liam Wadek
24.  1:55.55 breadears
25.  1:56.60 VJW
26.  2:05.22 Lewis
27.  2:05.94 BenChristman1
28.  2:06.96 Alea
29.  2:17.47 Pfannkuchener
30.  2:22.22 FLS99
31.  2:43.55 One Wheel
32.  2:50.48 HippieCuber
33.  3:17.00 sporteisvogel
34.  3:20.14 freshcuber.de
35.  3:24.75 Jacck
36.  4:42.57 Rubika-37-021204


*Pyraminx*(60)
1.  2.48 DGCubes
2.  2.50 50ph14
3.  2.84 Logan2017DAYR01


Spoiler



4.  3.26 Charles Jerome
5.  3.74 Rubadcar
6.  3.78 OriginalUsername
7.  4.02 Niclas Mach
8.  4.18 mihnea3000
9.  4.30 KardTrickKid_YT
10.  4.47 BradyCubes08
11.  4.64 Christopher Fandrich
12.  4.75 Liam Wadek
13.  4.76 Luke Garrett
14.  4.78 Boris McCoy
15.  4.81 VIBE_ZT
16.  5.14 BradenTheMagician
17.  5.18 ElephantCuber
18.  5.30 BraydenTheCuber
19.  5.31 NathanaelCubes
20.  5.42 Sub1Hour
21.  5.45 wearephamily1719
22.  5.58 oliver sitja sichel
23.  5.69 NintendoCuber
24.  5.95 Micah Morrison
25.  5.97 Antto Pitkänen
25.  5.97 UnknownCanvas
27.  6.06 turcas
28.  6.09 MattP98
29.  6.29 jihu1011
30.  6.31 Lewis
31.  6.47 rdurette10
32.  6.51 Raymos Castillo
32.  6.51 Dream Cubing
34.  6.57 Isaac Latta
35.  6.90 f96
36.  7.09 sigalig
37.  7.50 [email protected]
38.  7.54 abhijat
39.  7.58 Fred Lang
40.  7.59 nico_german_cuber
41.  7.60 ichcubegerne
42.  7.73 vishwasankarcubing
43.  8.77 Mike Hughey
44.  8.97 PingPongCuber
45.  10.66 thomas.sch
46.  10.75 FLS99
47.  10.92 Hunter Eric Deardurff
48.  11.02 BenChristman1
49.  11.15 Joshua smith the cuber
50.  11.24 sporteisvogel
51.  11.55 anna4f
52.  12.85 Jacck
53.  13.54 nevinscph
54.  14.45 YaleZ1023
55.  14.65 jackolas456
56.  15.11 Rubika-37-021204
57.  15.46 freshcuber.de
58.  22.68 KyleTheCuber
59.  40.02 MatsBergsten
60.  1:00.02 beansalad


*Square-1*(52)
1.  7.18 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.80 Micah Morrison
3.  8.86 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  9.96 Sub1Hour
5.  10.01 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  10.88 Charles Jerome
7.  10.93 riz3ndrr
8.  11.04 BraydenTheCuber
9.  11.43 BLCuber8
9.  11.43 Brady
11.  11.57 KardTrickKid_YT
12.  11.64 f96
13.  12.05 BradenTheMagician
14.  12.26 tJardigradHe
15.  12.37 Owen Morrison
16.  12.65 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  13.05 ichcubegerne
18.  13.68 fun at the joy
19.  14.19 oliver sitja sichel
20.  14.20 OriginalUsername
21.  14.38 MCuber
22.  14.65 Boris McCoy
23.  14.94 NathanaelCubes
24.  16.03 Antto Pitkänen
25.  16.87 50ph14
26.  17.32 cheaj99
27.  18.01 Dream Cubing
28.  18.79 wearephamily1719
29.  19.38 MattP98
30.  19.43 20luky3
31.  20.06 VIBE_ZT
32.  21.46 Niclas Mach
33.  21.64 abhijat
34.  21.99 vishwasankarcubing
35.  22.22 PingPongCuber
36.  22.61 NintendoCuber
37.  23.08 Heewon Seo
38.  23.82 Sitina
39.  29.58 Fred Lang
40.  30.61 rdurette10
41.  30.80 Liam Wadek
42.  31.07 Raymos Castillo
43.  33.09 Isaac Latta
44.  34.04 Mike Hughey
45.  37.40 Lewis
46.  41.37 BenChristman1
47.  47.16 nevinscph
48.  52.06 FLS99
49.  1:08.25 One Wheel
50.  1:16.44 Jacck
51.  2:19.38 sporteisvogel
52.  6:34.53 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(52)
1.  2.42 asacuber
2.  2.47 Charles Jerome
3.  2.59 Isaac Latta


Spoiler



4.  2.76 Rubadcar
5.  3.74 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  3.81 OriginalUsername
7.  4.55 VIBE_ZT
8.  5.01 Boris McCoy
9.  5.29 d2polld
10.  5.52 50ph14
11.  5.64 MCuber
12.  5.78 ichcubegerne
13.  5.87 Logan2017DAYR01
14.  6.03 Dream Cubing
15.  6.15 Micah Morrison
16.  6.30 Niclas Mach
17.  6.36 Heewon Seo
18.  6.43 MattP98
19.  6.64 BradenTheMagician
20.  6.71 Raymos Castillo
21.  6.88 Sub1Hour
22.  7.12 Liam Wadek
23.  7.14 YaleZ1023
24.  7.27 oliver sitja sichel
25.  7.34 DGCubes
26.  7.40 BLCuber8
27.  8.48 Utkarsh Ashar
28.  8.49 Fred Lang
29.  8.94 vishwasankarcubing
30.  9.16 BraydenTheCuber
31.  9.26 wearephamily1719
32.  9.31 Alea
33.  9.39 Ianwubby
34.  9.58 NintendoCuber
35.  10.92 [email protected]
36.  11.52 fun at the joy
37.  12.16 FLS99
38.  13.39 Lewis
39.  14.83 thomas.sch
40.  14.99 BenChristman1
41.  15.44 jihu1011
42.  16.40 abhijat
43.  16.69 nevinscph
44.  18.03 Rubika-37-021204
45.  18.27 freshcuber.de
46.  18.31 Mike Hughey
47.  18.32 anna4f
48.  21.11 rdurette10
49.  24.68 Jacck
50.  29.70 sporteisvogel
51.  30.21 MatsBergsten
52.  2:08.71 VJW


*Kilominx*(12)
1.  30.59 ichcubegerne
2.  30.97 abhijat
3.  34.74 Logan2017DAYR01


Spoiler



4.  46.20 Niclas Mach
5.  52.84 Lewis
6.  1:03.61 Mike Hughey
7.  1:04.22 BenChristman1
8.  1:39.13 thomas.sch
9.  2:12.32 sporteisvogel
10.  2:22.77 MatsBergsten
11.  2:28.29 Rubika-37-021204
12.  3:21.38 qwr


*Mini Guildford*(9)
1.  3:55.01 OriginalUsername
2.  4:29.16 ichcubegerne
3.  4:40.86 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  5:21.22 abhijat
5.  6:02.51 BraydenTheCuber
6.  8:06.53 BenChristman1
7.  8:14.64 FLS99
8.  8:39.36 Lewis
9.  12:22.54 sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  9.98 BMcCl1
2.  12.85 vishwasankarcubing
3.  13.41 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  15.13 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  17.67 Niclas Mach
6.  18.09 VIBE_ZT
7.  21.21 Fred Lang
8.  24.93 BraydenTheCuber
9.  27.98 BenChristman1
10.  31.19 Mike Hughey
11.  36.44 Lewis
12.  37.30 FLS99
13.  46.90 Jacck
14.  52.70 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  30.91 ichcubegerne
2.  42.07 VIBE_ZT
3.  51.77 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  1:02.70 thomas.sch
5.  1:20.04 Jacck
6.  1:20.50 Lewis
7.  1:27.86 freshcuber.de
8.  1:30.60 One Wheel
9.  1:30.86 sporteisvogel
10.  1:37.37 Rubika-37-021204
11.  DNF Liam Wadek


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  6.51 f96
2.  9.91 Hunter Eric Deardurff
3.  18.38 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  18.57 ichcubegerne
5.  30.36 Mike Hughey
6.  32.68 freshcuber.de
7.  38.50 MatsBergsten
8.  4:52.61 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  58.57 FLS99
2.  DNF BenChristman1

*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  21.10 ichcubegerne
2.  36.77 joshsailscga
3.  43.43 Niclas Mach


Spoiler



4.  49.45 turcas
5.  57.74 FLS99
6.  1:14.61 Lewis
7.  1:23.75 Pfannkuchener
8.  1:40.68 thomas.sch
9.  1:41.57 Liam Wadek
10.  1:43.08 Mike Hughey
11.  3:04.33 Rubika-37-021204
12.  4:19.20 sporteisvogel
13.  4:45.84 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  3:40.11 VIBE_ZT
2.  4:37.43 thomas.sch
3.  5:02.10 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  5:09.32 RiSha



*Contest results*(156)
1.  893 OriginalUsername
2.  868 ichcubegerne
3.  773 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  749 Micah Morrison
5.  693 Charles Jerome
6.  648 BraydenTheCuber
7.  630 jihu1011
8.  619 fun at the joy
9.  577 Liam Wadek
10.  566 vishwasankarcubing
11.  559 Heewon Seo
12.  556 Sub1Hour
13.  542 abhijat
14.  538 Fred Lang
15.  529 Niclas Mach
16.  525 MattP98
17.  523 f96
18.  501 nevinscph
18.  501 Christopher Fandrich
20.  496 tJardigradHe
21.  479 Raymos Castillo
22.  470 Isaac Latta
23.  467 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  458 riz3ndrr
25.  440 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  438 VIBE_ZT
27.  437 Boris McCoy
28.  434 DGCubes
29.  427 wuque man
30.  423 BradenTheMagician
31.  421 Stubbi
32.  419 NathanaelCubes
33.  410 Rubadcar
34.  392 oliver sitja sichel
35.  386 FLS99
36.  375 BMcCl1
37.  370 BenChristman1
38.  367 Dylan Swarts
39.  364 FaLoL
40.  362 MCuber
41.  352 Pfannkuchener
42.  347 joshsailscga
43.  334 VJW
44.  326 KardTrickKid_YT
45.  319 wearephamily1719
46.  312 BLCuber8
47.  304 BradyCubes08
48.  303 50ph14
49.  302 João Vinicius
49.  302 Lewis
51.  292 Luke Garrett
52.  289 LittleLumos
53.  284 breadears
54.  283 Alea
55.  278 xyzzy
56.  274 sigalig
57.  262 Antto Pitkänen
58.  261 d2polld
59.  260 Turbo TPS
60.  241 Jacck
61.  237 Mike Hughey
62.  225 tc kruber
62.  225 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  223 Hunter Eric Deardurff
65.  214 G2013
65.  214 typeman5
67.  212 jake.levine
68.  211 Pranav Gadge
69.  209 Dylab is nub
70.  207 PingPongCuber
70.  207 Ianwubby
72.  204 nico_german_cuber
72.  204 Keroma12
74.  199 rdurette10
75.  196 thecubingwizard
76.  195 turcas
77.  192 DNF_Cuber
78.  190 [email protected]
79.  181 NintendoCuber
79.  181 cheaj99
81.  179 thatkid
82.  178 2017LAMB06
82.  178 lumes2121
84.  175 sporteisvogel
85.  174 abunickabhi
86.  173 UnknownCanvas
86.  173 turtwig
88.  169 Rubika-37-021204
89.  166 freshcuber.de
90.  163 YaleZ1023
91.  161 MatsBergsten
92.  158 asacuber
93.  153 Jrg
94.  150 revaldoah
95.  146 mihnea3000
96.  142 loffy
97.  137 thomas.sch
98.  136 jason3141
98.  136 Mat XD
100.  132 ElephantCuber
100.  132 One Wheel
102.  127 jackolas456
103.  120 20luky3
104.  118 TheSlykrCubr
104.  118 Brady
106.  117 Skewb_Cube
107.  113 jaysammey777
108.  108 Salvatore765431
108.  108 anna4f
110.  103 Legomanz
111.  98 l0lIb0y
112.  97 MegaminxMan
113.  95 FishyIshy
114.  88 HippieCuber
115.  83 MarkA64
116.  80 Petri Krzywacki
117.  72 trangium
118.  65 Rollercoasterben
119.  64 MattHallTV
119.  64 filmip
121.  63 OllieWolf11
122.  61 kilwap147
123.  59 ryan_soh
124.  56 Paarth Sharma
125.  54 oliverpallo
126.  52 Sitina
127.  50 bennettstouder
127.  50 Moreno van Rooijen
129.  46 KyleTheCuber
129.  46 PCCuber
131.  42 Owen Morrison
131.  42 riovqn
131.  42 Jorjais
134.  40 JChambers13
135.  39 Yunhooooo
135.  39 SpeedCuberSUB30
137.  37 qwr
138.  32 speedcube.insta
139.  31 beansalad
140.  30 Moosekacha
141.  27 swburk
142.  26 TheEpicCuber
143.  21 benthecuber
144.  17 ARMANDO CUBOS 426
145.  16 Caleb Rogers
146.  15 J perm
146.  15 Sebastien
148.  14 Joshua smith the cuber
148.  14 Mrauo
150.  13 Cale S
151.  12 UncoolCuber
152.  11 StuntPlayZYT
152.  11 Curtis
152.  11 anderson_1231
155.  8 calotret
156.  6 RiSha


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2020)

156 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 99!

That means our winner this week is *Mat XD!* Congratulations!!


----------

